# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  سوال در مورد کد اس کیو ال

## ghaum

من می خواهم عمل Attach کردن فایل که در sql استفاده می شود را در یک زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کنم 
برای این کار باید از چه کدی استفاده کنم :?:  


متشکرم
 :)  :wink:

----------


## Mahdavi

خیلی راحت
کافی strod procedure   زیر رو با ÷ارامترهاش از درون برنامه صدا کنی :
sp_attach_db

EXEC sp_attach_db @dbname = N'pubs', 
   @filename1 = N'c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\Data\pubs.mdf', 
   @filename2 = N'c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\Data\pubs_log.ldf'

----------


## vadood

توی books online یه نگاهی هم به SQL-DMO بکن. از طریق اون خیلی کارها می تونی بکنی از جمله attach

----------

